# Is This a Good Upgrade?



## Minus (-) (Jun 26, 2011)

For Some Reason I Like The Idea Of Having One Sub Bumping..Right Now I Have a 12" Mb quart 600rms....I Just Came Across A Sub From Power Acoustik For a crazy price....reviews seem good....crazy RMS....Anybody Know About This Model Power Acoustik MOFO-122X (MOFO122X)12" Dual 2 ohm Car Subwoofer ....If So Let Me Know....


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Dont believe the specs.With a 2.5 inch voice coil this sub is only about a 500 watt sub at best.Im good friends with a few store owners and have talked about PA stuff with them.they all have had nothing good to say about these subs and do not sell them any more.They do sell other PA stuff though,mostly video and amps.their other speakers like coaxials are junk also.


----------

